# Ford Think Car (rare pickup style) NEV ELECTRIC VEHICLE



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Jan-18-2011 13:45:43 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $4,995.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

